
U.S. Needs Peace Officers Not Militarized Police - nostomo17
U.S. needs Peace Officers not Militarized Police, comments?
======
bluejekyll
How would this end up being different from today? Would it mean removing guns
from the police? Would American police even allow that given that we have such
a highly armed society?

While I agree with the point, I don't know how you define what you mean, and
then how we get there. I can definitely see getting rid of lethal weapons as a
good step, but they'd need some support like SWAT for situations like what
happened Friday.

~~~
nostomo17
replied under new submission 'Peace Officers Not Militarized Police' thank
you.

------
vando
Yep, how could it fail?
[http://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/cb100515dAPR2015100...](http://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/cb100515dAPR20151005084615.jpg)

